# New member in GA



## gg706 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello! I am new to Bee Source. I am planting a small family orchard and am considering adding bees to the list to pollinate my fruit trees. I ran into a man selling honey down the road and he shared that he had trouble with his bees this year. He is under the impression that his bees did not collect enough resources to make enough honey to get through the winter and lost 2 hives to the stronger bees robbing and starving the weaker bees. I am wondering if I planted my orchard if possibly his bees would pollinate my orchard for me and I wouldn't have to keep a hive here on my property. I am concerned about my children and friends children getting stung. I want to keep bees at some point in my life as I am excited about harvesting honey and wax to make soaps, candles etc. but I am not certain now is the right time for me. Any Advice?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome GG! If your neighbor's hive are within a two mile radius it is quite likely they will pollinate your trees, up to six miles possible.
You will never be ready until you want bees.


----------



## gg706 (Oct 11, 2012)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome GG! If your neighbor's hive are within a two mile radius it is quite likely they will pollinate your trees, up to six miles possible.
> You will never be ready until you want bees.


Thank You for your kind welcome! 
I did some research and the beekeeper lives about 4 miles away. I am glad to hear his bees may pollinate for me. Actually it could be a good situation for both of us. I get my trees pollinated and his bees get more resource opprotunity. 
I do want bees. They are fasinating! I sit and watch them pollinate my garden. I used to pet and hold bumble bees when I was a kid! They never stung me...don't know why???? The concern is that by having a hive my kids will get stung or a visiting child will get stung playing out in the yard.....I am particularly worried about the visitor having an allergic reaction while the child is in my care. I know this is always a possibility but I would feel VERY responsible by having a hive purposely on my property. So I am thinking possibly I should wait until my kids are older and not running the yard constantly all day long. What do you think? I have 2.5 acres so the hive would not be right by the house. But I always have kids here running around playing and riding bikes.


----------



## Robndixie (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey, I'm in Taylor county and just started keeping bees again after a long break. On 2-1/2 acres you should be fine.
Use privacy fence around the hives to push the flight path up and to keep curious kids away.
Start reading now. You have a few months between now and the time you'll want to start a couple of hives.
There ia a lot to know and start up is relatively expensive. You may find you don't want to invest the time and money.
Good luck.


----------

